# Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies



## starrgirl5 (Jun 3, 2005)

I am brand new at this.  Both posting and to Rving.  My friend bought a used Class C Motorhome after last years hurricane and lived in it for about 7 months.  She bought a new mobile home and wanted to get rid of the motorhome.  It sounded like a great idea to me so I bought it.  I want to use it to take side trips on my days off from work and see if I think that I could live in it full time.  Problem is...I have no idea what to do now.  I bought it in Fla and drove it to NC and put it into a storage place as it is not allowed to be parked at my apt building.  Now, can someone tell me how and where I can learn what I need to learn to use it and care for it?  It is a 23ft Tioga Arrow. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Kirk (Jun 3, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

First of all, did it come with the operator's manuals for the RV and all appliances? If it did, start by reading through each of the books, first. Check to see if there is a Good Sam chapter or and Escapees chapter in your area. Each of these clubs has a website that you should be able to find out from. If there is one, contact them to ask for assistance. You will find that most RVers are very willing to help you. You could also visit a dealer to get help but they will charge you since you did not buy from them. But the dealer might be able to point you to a local RV owner who would be willing to help. If you find a local RV club, you can very likely arrange to visit them on an outing and to get all the assistance in learning the RV while you are there. And you might just find a group that you will want to become a part of!

There are several books on the subject of RV use that are pretty good, but no book is as good as being taught by one of the users. If you go the book route, visit www.rv.net or www.escapees.com and go to the book section. Look for books like "RVing Basics" or "RVubg for Dummies."


----------



## Browzin (Jun 3, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

One Item that hasn't been mentioned... Just ask everyone here... Everyone is willing to answer any and all questions that you may have... Also welcome to the wonderfull world of RVing....

Browzin


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 3, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

I would take your new/used RV to your local RV dealer and simply ask them to explain things to you and in turn you will buy what you need from them. 
When I first started RVing that's what I did and they were happy to tell me what I wanted to know and at no cost to me.


----------



## starrgirl5 (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Thank you all so much for your ideas.  I will try to locate a RV Dealer in my area and begin there.  I have promised to take a couple of my friends on a road trip in early August and so I had better get learning on how to use the motorhome so that they will be both safe and comfortable.

I found out after I bought it that it does not have a generator installed and of course not being rich I am wondering if a portable generator would work.  I called a local dealer and they want ove $4000. to install one in the motor home, so not having that kind of money I am looking for an alternative.  Any suggestions?

Thanks again, you guys are great!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

If you are not planning on any boondocking camping I would not worry about a generator right now. Honda makes a good portable generator. If you have one installed in the rv be sure that the installer knows how to do this. Fumes can get into the rv if not properly installed and sealed and we don't like to read the results in the news. If using the portable place it away from rv as far as possible without intefering with other campers.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

I have been RVing for years and never had a generator. I get along fine without one. Just another thing to put gas into and another thing worry about.
turnip42


----------



## starrgirl5 (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

If I do not have a generator how can I run the refrigerator, the a/c and the lights in the motor home? :blush:


----------



## vulcan (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

there should be hook ups on your motorhome for an electric cord water line and sewage if you have waste water take a look possible in an outside opening small door. you should possible have to turn your fuses to accept 110v and then just plug it in everything should work.


----------



## np551 (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

If you go to campgrounds they have electricity and water, all you do is plug into their system to operate your equipment.

Happy camping


----------



## starrgirl5 (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

So, if I go to a campground, I am all set.  Otherwise...I am not.  Is that correct?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

That's right Juanitalee.  Any camper at campgrounds will be glad to help locate the electrical, water and sewage hook ups.  catch a campground and enjoy a different lifestyle :approve:


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

starrgirl5,
are you going to take me with you on your first trip ?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Here you go again Turnip :laugh:  leave these young girls along   Well guess you could help with sitting the rv up.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

c nash,
I am just trying to help the poor girl out. She needs to learn and I think I could teach her something. You want to go along to ?


----------



## starrgirl5 (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Young girl.....ha ha ha....I should be so lucky.  On the other hand I do not think that I want to go thru all of that again.  Tee Hee.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

starrgirl5,
I am a young 63 but I can still show you how to hook up a camper. I guess that was a no..........


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Hay gang, guess we are going to have to help Turnip out :laugh:  he just aint having any luck :dead:  less see, Turnip my 105 year young mother-in-law still likes to fish   :laugh:  :evil:  See Juanitalee, i knew you would find help here


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

105 is just the right age....fix me up.  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

She is still very level headed.  I know, because the snuff runs out both sides her mouth :laugh:  You a snuff dipper Turnip she likes Brewton.  We keep telling her it's gonna kill her


----------



## ssbryan (Jun 6, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

You should have a couple of batteries (at least) tucked around the RV.  One is usually wired to just start the RV. . . .and the others are for running your lights, radio, heater, etc.  Obviously, without the electric hook-up at a campsite, you will not be able to use your outlets, unless you have a generator.  Normally, things like the microwave, outlets, airconditioners will only work if you have the electric hooked up or you run a generator.  But. . . .your hot water heater, your fridge and your stove should all run off gas.  The only thing that may sound odd is running the fridge off gas.  It should have a setting for electric or gas right out in plain sight when you'r looking at it.  Or . . .it might be behind the panel outside.  One thing to remember when you're running your camper heater on battery power is this.  If the battery runs too low throughout the night, it will not have enough juice to spark and light off the gas for the heater and the blower will continue to run without ever shutting off.  Don't ask me how in the world it can have enough juice to run a blower all night and not enough to light some propane, but. . .that's what happens on mine.


----------



## manida (Jun 7, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

starrgirl5, Im in the same boat.  Im about to buy an RV this weekend and dont know anything.  Apparently, there's a lot to know.  Good luck to you.


wish me luck as well. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 7, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Manida, before you buy do a lot of research and looking. Ask questions? Go to NADA price guide and get some idea of fair prices.  Don't buy the first rv you look at.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## starrgirl5 (Jun 7, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Manida...
I do wish you luck also.  But...there is a lot to know.  I am happy with the RV that I got, I just have to learn how to use it.  Agaim, good luck.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 7, 2005)

Brand New and In Need of Rv advice for Dummies

Manida,
Might as well throw my 2 cents in.....Good luck to you. Check out the one you are going to buy really good before signing on that dotted line. Happy RVing.......
turnip42


----------

